# Achilles Tendinitis



## jml22

Where is the pain? At the bone insertion on the calcaneus (your heel bone) Or in the middle of the tendon closer to your calves.


----------



## sereneview

jml22 said:


> Where is the pain? At the bone insertion on the calcaneus (your heel bone) Or in the middle of the tendon closer to your calves.


The pain is on both sides of the heel insertion and slightly above directly behind the ankle joint. I have been doing negative calve lifts, and icing.....


----------



## jml22

I'll write a full post when i get home


----------



## sereneview

jml22 said:


> I'll write a full post when i get home


cool, I will give you/anyone else some more specs on the issue I am having. This last may 2013 i noticed a flare up with my achilles when I walked down the stairs I felt a sharp pain on the back of my heel. Turned out I over trained with a combination of running and p90x. I went to the PT and he had me stretch a SHIT ton i.e. calve (wall stretch) and soleus stretch to increase range of motion everyday, ice , and then on appointments he would massage, Ultrasound, and sometimes needle and topical steroidal inject my tendon. about mid July he cleared me... I guess I did not ease myself back into aggressive training because I ran and hiked horse tooth (mountain in fort collins) and my achilles ached again. 

I went back to a different PT in late august she told me my range of motion was good and i did not need to stretch (?) she has basically til now gave me negative calf raises to do every day and Ice. the last appointment I had was on 10/8/13 and she encouraged me to run twice until my next appointment on 10/17/13. I ran yesterday about 6.5mph for 8 min. with no pain but my heel does ache for about a '1' based on a scale of 1 being least amount of pain to 10 being the highest. 

any thoughts?


----------



## jml22

Any knee pain or back pain? Have you ever rupture your tendon? Is it just the one side or is it both and do you have any neck pain?
Sooo lets say your original injury was overuse or a minor strain (tear). If someone had too much motion into it, would you want to put more motion into it by stretching the fuck out of something that is already weak and damaged? Probably not right? Going to make things worse most likely or do nothing at all.
So the problem with most stretches that a PT is going to give you is it actually puts stress on just the tendon and does absolutely nothing to the muscle bellies. Muscles are much easier to "lengthen" and are the quickest and most efficient way to relieve tension on the tendons. So tendinitis = inflammation of the tendon. You have two options for treatment, you can just treat the inflammation and get rid of the pain, or you can treat the cause of the inflammation. So if you just want to constantly treat the pain and inflammation you can take a bucket of ice/water and stick your leg into it until your leg goes numb. The stages go from cold tingling burning numb.

If you want to treat the cause of the pain, you want to start with ankle dorsiflexion, being unable to dorsiflex/plantar flex properly = unneeded stress up the chain, starting with the calves/achilles tendon. Now, for stretching and soft tissue work. You want to work the muscle bellies, you need to find someone with half a brain to do anything called ART or MRT on you and really work those muscle bellies/fascial junctions. It's going to hurt like a MOFO, but it should be a hurt so good feeling when you're done. Usually after 1-3 treatments you should notice a difference, if you don't, it's most likely not the underlying cause and not achilles tendinitis.

When you say directly behind the ankle joint, is that on the achilles tendon or to the side on the inside of your ankle? Or outside actually. If we're not talking about actual achilles tendon pain, we're going to be talking about another muscle that makes a lot more sense.



sereneview said:


> cool, I will give you/anyone else some more specs on the issue I am having. This last may 2013 i noticed a flare up with my achilles when I walked down the stairs I felt a sharp pain on the back of my heel. Turned out I over trained with a combination of running and p90x. I went to the PT and he had me stretch a SHIT ton i.e. calve (wall stretch) and soleus stretch to increase range of motion everyday, ice , and then on appointments he would massage, Ultrasound, and sometimes needle and topical steroidal inject my tendon. about mid July he cleared me... I guess I did not ease myself back into aggressive training because I ran and hiked horse tooth (mountain in fort collins) and my achilles ached again.
> 
> I went back to a different PT in late august she told me my range of motion was good and i did not need to stretch (?) she has basically til now gave me negative calf raises to do every day and Ice. the last appointment I had was on 10/8/13 and she encouraged me to run twice until my next appointment on 10/17/13. I ran yesterday about 6.5mph for 8 min. with no pain but my heel does ache for about a '1' based on a scale of 1 being least amount of pain to 10 being the highest.
> 
> any thoughts?


----------



## sereneview

jml22 said:


> Any knee pain or back pain? Have you ever rupture your tendon? Is it just the one side or is it both and do you have any neck pain?
> Sooo lets say your original injury was overuse or a minor strain (tear). If someone had too much motion into it, would you want to put more motion into it by stretching the fuck out of something that is already weak and damaged? Probably not right? Going to make things worse most likely or do nothing at all.
> So the problem with most stretches that a PT is going to give you is it actually puts stress on just the tendon and does absolutely nothing to the muscle bellies. Muscles are much easier to "lengthen" and are the quickest and most efficient way to relieve tension on the tendons. So tendinitis = inflammation of the tendon. You have two options for treatment, you can just treat the inflammation and get rid of the pain, or you can treat the cause of the inflammation. So if you just want to constantly treat the pain and inflammation you can take a bucket of ice/water and stick your leg into it until your leg goes numb. The stages go from cold tingling burning numb.
> 
> If you want to treat the cause of the pain, you want to start with ankle dorsiflexion, being unable to dorsiflex/plantar flex properly = unneeded stress up the chain, starting with the calves/achilles tendon. Now, for stretching and soft tissue work. You want to work the muscle bellies, you need to find someone with half a brain to do anything called ART or MRT on you and really work those muscle bellies/fascial junctions. It's going to hurt like a MOFO, but it should be a hurt so good feeling when you're done. Usually after 1-3 treatments you should notice a difference, if you don't, it's most likely not the underlying cause and not achilles tendinitis.
> 
> When you say directly behind the ankle joint, is that on the achilles tendon or to the side on the inside of your ankle? Or outside actually. If we're not talking about actual achilles tendon pain, we're going to be talking about another muscle that makes a lot more sense.


No knee, back, neck pain. No hx of rupture. It mostly hurts about 1.5-2'' above my calcaneus right on the tendon, and it aches on the posterior lateral portion on my ankle. can send pictures marking where.


----------



## Ocho

Sounds like the pain I experienced after my calcaneus dropped and the talus rotated.

A chiropractic adjustment by a CCEP corrected it.


----------



## jml22

How old are you?
Sounds like you need a lot of soft tissue work, icing and rest. Rehab is needed too but it's more about control and stabilization vs power right now. You really need to let the tendon heal and the inflammation to go down. Reallllly need soft tissue work on that complex, i suppose you could foam roll it while you dorsi/plantar flex your foot. That's gonna hurt so good though.


----------



## sereneview

jml22 said:


> How old are you?
> Sounds like you need a lot of soft tissue work, icing and rest. Rehab is needed too but it's more about control and stabilization vs power right now. You really need to let the tendon heal and the inflammation to go down. Reallllly need soft tissue work on that complex, i suppose you could foam roll it while you dorsi/plantar flex your foot. That's gonna hurt so good though.


I am 27 and I appreciate the advice. . . My goal is to get going by Nov. 1 (opening day). Is this realistic in your opinion (I know there are a lot of variables that you don't know, like actually seeing me in person :laugh or not?


----------



## jml22

LOL wyoming?
Hmmm a few weeks should get the pain down easy, can it flare up again ? yeah.
It all depends on who's treating it. You basically want class IV laser on your heel and that area of pain, and then lots of muscle work on your calves. Gastrocs probably the most, and perroneals.
Remember, it's all about lengthening muscle bellies, trying to lengthen a tendon is like trying to pull steel cables apart with just your arms, and it doesn't do anything but piss them off.


----------



## sereneview

jml22 said:


> LOL wyoming?
> QUOTE]
> 
> heh heh, yeah... I live in cheyenne. GF lives in fort collins, its like 2 hrs to the good mountains . thanks a lot for the advice!!!!


----------



## jml22

Feel free to fly me out there and buy some lift tickets and i'll come
haha


----------



## sereneview

where you from?


----------



## jml22

California


----------

